# trigano tribute



## r950garry (Jan 22, 2012)

why are the seats very high to sit on in the newer vans,looked in a 05 and the seats are a lot lower, my partner cannot put her feet on the floor when sat on the seats,


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Make sure they are not set at full height.!! I think thats how they come when new.

We just had a new van and wife was moaning about the height and I said adjust it down. "cant" she said, no adjustments..
My mate came in the other day. click click dropped it down several inches.


----------



## r950garry (Jan 22, 2012)

tonka said:


> Make sure they are not set at full height.!! I think thats how they come when new.
> 
> We just had a new van and wife was moaning about the height and I said adjust it down. "cant" she said, no adjustments..
> My mate came in the other day. click click dropped it down several inches.


 i don't mean the cab seats its the lounge seats that are very high,thanks garry


----------



## r950garry (Jan 22, 2012)

r950garry said:


> why are the lounge seats very high to sit on in the newer vans,looked in a 05 and the seats are a lot lower, my partner cannot put her feet on the floor when sat on the seats,


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

It was the major factor that made us keep looking when we were choosing our panel van.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Does seem peculiar; the Italians have the shortest legs in Europe, but CI and the Tribute is only a CI built in the UK, has always had high lounge seats.
Gerry


----------



## r950garry (Jan 22, 2012)

thanks


----------

